# change to married name or not?



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

hi everyone

im recently married and moving to dubai.will it be an issue if i move to dubai with all my official documents in my maiden name e.g passport/drivers licence etc

thanks.

k


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

It wont be as you'll have your marriage certificate.

However, believe me it'll be so much easier for you if you change them all before you get here. 

Seriously, change them, the last thing you need is extra red tape, there's too much of it already in Dubai.


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

If you were not planning to change your name at all, don't do it just because you're moving to the UAE. If you are planning to change it, it would be much easier to do before arriving.


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks for the advice.i was planning on keeping my maiden and not chnge at all but was only thinkn of changn it in case it caused issues when in dubai.i knw u have to show ur passport for everythn and u need ur husbnds signature if u want to drive eyc.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

kaykher said:


> thanks for the advice.i was planning on keeping my maiden and not chnge at all but was only thinkn of changn it in case it caused issues when in dubai.i knw u have to show ur passport for everythn and u need ur husbnds signature if u want to drive eyc.


Rant Mode =On
_One thing you desperately need to learn before deciding on changing your name or not, is typing.
Aside from the fact that it is part of the forum rules to do so, it is a pain to understand what you mean, and puts a damper on most of the willingness to give information.
As the wise man* said, you are asking people to take time our of their day to read your questions and provide you with information in a manner you will be able to understand easily, on something that is important to you. The least you can do** is write everything properly and in a manner that will make it easy for the reader to understand, not a guessing game._
Rant Mode =Off


Now, about changing your name : it may make things marginally easier, but I have yet to see it.

I have been here closing in on 6 years, my wife has not changed her maiden name, and we've never had any issue we would not have had had she changed her name. Non Objection Letters, Authorization Letters, you will need whatever your name is. Hotels and other places that are required to check that you are married will not be satisfied with just the name, they will ask for the marriage certificate anyway. In reality, most hotels won't bother, even with two different names on the passports.
I can't think of a single instance where the situation would have been different with the same name. 

It's usually a case of either they diligently check, and will ask for a copy of the marriage certificate anyway, or they don't bother, in which case the names won't make much of a difference.

what you may need to do, though, is get your marriage certificate translated and legalized, so that you can show a document that is beyond dispute. I have a copy of it on my phone at all times, and a paper version in my wallet when we travel, just in case. 
Only had to show it once at the Oman border.




* yes, the wise man is me :boxing:

** there's of course also the "thanks, I'll have to buy you a drink when I get there" strategy


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Women in this region who get married don't change surnames, this is a western thing so your surname is irrelevant as to whether you are married or not.


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Lita

Thanks for the information. It is much appreciated and does put my mind at ease. Apologies if it took you a while to decipher my message but thanks for your perseverance and patience in reading it and offering your advice and own experience.


Sometimes i slip into text language when i am rushing or posting from my phone.It is a bad habit and not done intentionally to exclude anyone.

K


----------



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

thanks for replying toon, pd and zin. i hope that my second post wasn't too hard to understand.

k


----------

